# ratio standing to ground



## progressivetactics (Jul 17, 2003)

I was wondering what you think is the standard ratio of time you spend training standing vs ground work?  Do you spend more time on the grappling, or trapping range,  or boxing range?

Also, what kind of mats do you use?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Where I study JKD and BJJ, it's exactly half JKD and half BJJ.

Since the clinch is technically standing, you might rephrase this question!


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 4, 2003)

I teach and train about 65% standup and 35% ground with the clinch included in the standup.

The reasoning is my arts are primarily standup and my students learn the groundwork gradually over time. Starting with the positions and transitioning from the positions in the early stages. Working there way to submissions.

By the time a student puts in about a year of training his ground game starts to add up while still maintaining focus on his feet, where he should want to be.

But to truly understand the ground, a submission grappling type of training program is an excellant way to develop an understanding no matter where your focus is.

:asian:


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2003)

75% Grappling & Ground work
25% Stand up i do switch up from Time to time.

But it never seems to take that long 
to put the match on the floor.


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *75% Grappling & Ground work
> 25% Stand up i do switch up from Time to time.
> 
> ...



Based on our percentages, that would almost make me Yin and you Yang.


----------



## JDenz (Aug 12, 2003)

about 90 on the ground and 10 on the feet counting takedowns and clinch as ground work.


----------



## ace (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *Based on our percentages, that would almost make me Yin and you Yang. *


:cheers:


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Aug 18, 2003)

about 90% on feet and 10% on ground. i did grapple for 10 years, but now my body doesn't handle it as well as it use to.


----------

